# Free Enlarger?



## Mitica100 (May 28, 2008)

Anyone in NJ wanting a MF enlarger for $1.00?

Here's someone on eBay getting rid of one:

CLICK


----------



## christopher walrath (May 28, 2008)

Too far to justify the drive, but I checked and swore.  Thank you.


----------

